# A Maroon Clown and what ?



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all,  Im setting up a 20 gal. long tank with LR and low lighting. With crushed coral all with bacteria etc ready to go from another hobbiest, I want to get 1 Maroon clown, what other fish would go good with it ? Is a Royal gamma a good tank mate ? Any Damsels ?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

dont get the maroon clown. the tank is way to small for it. they are also agressive and can kill other fish in such a small tank. stick with smaller fish, and do not get damsels ether they are also very aggressive.


----------

